# Multiple legs = more points?



## igor (Sep 4, 2009)

I recently took a trip on the Lake Shore Limited from Toledo, Ohio to Pittsfield, Mass.

From Toledo to Albany, I was in a sleeper, and then I went one stop in coach.

When the points posted, I got rail points equal to my ticket cost for the sleeper portion, and 100 points

for the Albany->Pittsfield portion.

This made me wonder if I could get even more points by booking a trip in multiple segments. What if I got one ticket for Toledo to Cleveland, and another from Cleveland to Erie, etc. Would each segment earn me 100 points?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 4, 2009)

What probably happened is that you had a sleeper on train #48 to ALB and coach on train #448 from ALB-PIT. That is why you received points twice.

There was a time that you could receive the 100 point minimum for each segment. Now, you do also receive the 100 point minimum per segment - but they *SPECIFICALLY ADDED* that it *MUST BE A SEPARATE TRAIN NUMBER*!

Thus you can not get the 100 point minimum for going (say) BOS-NHV, NHV-NYP, NYP-PHL and PHL-BAL all on train #1. However, if you go BOS-NHV on train #1, wait for the next train, go NHV-NYP on train #2, wait for the next train, go NYP-PHL on train #3, wait for the next train and go PHL-BAL on train #4 - you would get the 100 point minimum!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

So in cases like #48/#448,#7/#27/#21/#421 etc. they are considered the same train even though they have seperate fares and one usually costs more than the other?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2009)

Guest said:


> So in cases like #48/#448,#7/#27/#21/#421 etc. they are considered the same train even though they have seperate fares and one usually costs more than the other?


No they would I think be considered different trains. I think you would get 2 sets of points on #7 connecting to #27, but you would not for #27 connecting to #27!


----------



## DivMiler (Sep 5, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Thus you can not get the 100 point minimum for going (say) BOS-NHV, NHV-NYP, NYP-PHL and PHL-BAL all on train #1.


*the_traveler*,

Do you know some thing we don't know about Amtrak's plans for reextending the Sunset Limited (train # 1) to a true transcontinental route?


----------



## RRrich (Sep 5, 2009)

OP rode #48 from Toledo to Albany in sleeper and then he rode #448 from Albany to Pittsfield. He got points for both legs. 48/448

We rode #448 from Chi to ALB in sleeper then we transferred to coach, still on 448 and rode to PIT. We only got the CHI-PIT points. 448/448

Sounds to me that ridding 48/448 gets you points for both legs but riding 448/448 only gets you points for one leg.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2009)

RRrich said:


> Sounds to me that ridding 48/448 gets you points for both legs but riding 448/448 only gets you points for one leg.


That's because #448 and #448 are the same train #, but #48 and #448 are 2 separate train numbers (even though between CHI and ALB they are combined as one train)!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2009)

DivMiler said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Thus you can not get the 100 point minimum for going (say) BOS-NHV, NHV-NYP, NYP-PHL and PHL-BAL all on train #1.
> ...


h34r:

I'd tell you - but I'd have to kill you!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 5, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me that ridding 48/448 gets you points for both legs but riding 448/448 only gets you points for one leg.
> ...



That explains why I didn't get the extra points when I upgraded to sleeper in Columbia, SC when I was on #91 in June?????

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> That explains why I didn't get the extra points when I upgraded to sleeper in Columbia, SC when I was on #91 in June?????


You would not have received another 100 point minimum, but assuming you spent (say) $80 for the upgrade, you should get another 160 points!  Usually, you have to send in a copy of your upgrade receipt to AGR, because it is done "after the fact" and is not printed on your ticket. Contact AGR about it!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 5, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > That explains why I didn't get the extra points when I upgraded to sleeper in Columbia, SC when I was on #91 in June?????
> ...


I spent $131 extra & called 3 times, finally gave up!

RF


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Mail in copies of your receipt,not the original,or fax them to AGR!Follow up with calls,it takes 2 weeks for the snail mail to get from Minnesota to Quebec where the call center is located according to what they told me,lots of us have this problem,perhaps when theres a new contract Amtrak will hire an American operation that is more efficient!(and the Sunset Ltd. to Florida will start next week! :lol: )


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 5, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


I did fax & followed with a call. No response!

RF


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Time for a specialist/second opinion!Our resident board of experts ate Alan B. and the traveler,perhaps they can advise

where to go from here?Maybe the traveler will take pity and "buy" you a ticket since his point total exceeds that of every member of AGR combined!LOL


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 5, 2009)

Guest said:


> Time for a specialist/second opinion!Our resident board of experts ate Alan B. and the traveler,perhaps they can advisewhere to go from here?Maybe the traveler will take pity and "buy" you a ticket since his point total exceeds that of every member of AGR combined!LOL



Where is he! LOL. I've never heard him so quiet!!!  

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Time for a specialist/second opinion!Our resident board of experts ate Alan B. and the traveler,perhaps they can advisewhere to go from here?Maybe the traveler will take pity and "buy" you a ticket since his point total exceeds that of every member of AGR combined!LOL
> ...


Which one? :huh: #1 .......... or that other guy! :lol:


----------

